# Keeping dogs safe..



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

I had no idea what to name this thread but I need to keep dogs safe when looking after them in my own home, my house one has a front door (as in there isn't another door leading to the front door, if you get me? :/ ) anyway, when looking after other peoples dogs I need a way of stopping them getting out, especially the little ones, I've tried a stair gate but I can't open the door fully to let people in or out when needed :/

I'm in a bit of a pickle as I live on a very busy road and I don't have a front garden either, can anyone suggest any other options?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the set up behind the door. Does it lead into a hall?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What about a dog play pen, round the door as an "air lock" secured somehow to the walls, with a hook one side for easy opening. 

If someone needs to come in, dogs behind the play pen, door opens to let person into the playpen, close door, allow person out of pen.

and vice versa 

if that makes sense


----------



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

It leads straight to the front room...

I'll research that idea, thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd go with the playpen idea as a barrier at the front door, or just keep one up to pop the dog into when someone knocks at the door. I've got two doors at the front of my house, one opens straight into the kitchen so I use that as it's easy to clean. I have to shut the dogs behind a gate two rooms away when I open it because there is no door between the kitchen and dining room, so people have to wait for me to get there after shutting the gate between the living room and dining room. I've got a front garden, but you can't rely on anyone to shut the gate properly!

Or try asking people to go round to the back door instead if you can manage it.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What about one of those big fi regulars which can expand to fit large fireplaces?

I've used them at my front door, but for a different reason- on th outside to stop the [email protected] dogs scratching the glass!


----------



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah a fire guard is a good idea, easy to put away and that, I will keep all these ideas in mind and look around, thank you all


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Can you not shut the dogs in another room when you open the door? I leave mine in either the living room or the kitchen when I open the door.


----------



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

Well once the back/middle room is cleared I will use that, but it's full of kitchen units atm haha, so hopefully once that's all cleared I can do a set up in that room, but I have no idea how long it's going to be like this for atm lol


----------

